# Grape Seed Extract supplements?



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I have been dealing with rosacea for some time. Dermatologists just want to give ya medicines. Nothing really works.
Besides careful gentle hygiene when washing face, I have now heard that grape seed extract works well.
Anyone ever use this? Not just for rosacea, but for anything? If it works, whats a good place to get it, or should I just eat massive amounts of grapes.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

https://www.webmd.com/diet/grape-seed-extract

Glad you mentioned this. I meant to get some last week, but I clear forgot.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Denton said:


> https://www.webmd.com/diet/grape-seed-extract
> 
> Glad you mentioned this. I meant to get some last week, but I clear forgot.


Any recommendations of brand?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Dr Granny says..a person should get the same benefit by drinking wine or grape juice. Thats all I know. Best of fortunes.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

bigwheel said:


> Dr Granny says..a person should get the same benefit by drinking wine or grape juice. Thats all I know. Best of fortunes.


Or just eating grapes, as they have no fermentation or sugar added.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

If Swanson has it, I would trust it to be good.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Grapes <not equal> grape seed oil <not equal> grape seed extract.

There is some concern that the industrial drying process used in grape seed extract production creates polycyclic aromatic hydrocarbons. These are generally not desirable in your diet.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Cannabis is a very powerful aniti inflammatory. Wonder why he dont recommend that?


----------

